#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-15
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> holo
<sortega> Hola a todos
<sortega> Como están?
<pedro_> hola sortega , bien y tu
<sortega> Bien también
<sortega> Despertando
<sortega> :-P
<pedro_> shuu
<sortega> Jajajaja
<c3959> holo pedro_!
<c3959> sortega vienes el 20?
<sortega> No lo se aún
<sortega> Aún no me dicen nada de la organización
<c3959> !
<c3959> pero yo di +1
<c3959> o no mande ese correo? :-o
<c3959> sortega ^
<sortega> ??
<sortega> aaaahh por eso
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> ya cache
<c3959> sortega: confundiste con lo del duoc xd
<sortega> es que envie charla para la flisol de este sabado y estoy viendo que onda
<sortega> si queda o no
<c3959> igual hay que hablar ambos temas
<c3959> el sabado puedo estar luego de las 12 por allá si se necesita algo
<c3959> y seria bueno aprovechar para la primera reunion
<c3959> sortega ^
<sortega> esa es la idea
<ancelot> holas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-16
<pedro_> hola hola
<pedro_> hola fabio
<pedro_> como estai?
<fabio> hola pedro_
<fabio> bien y tu?
<pedro_> fabio: bien tb!
<pedro_> las medias fotos de la viña
<fabio> pedro_, si, estamos en época para sacar fotos, la bendita vendimia que nos tiene a todos chatos pero es bonita la cosa esta
<sortega> wenas arvaro fabio pedro_
<sortega> como estan?
<fabio> wena sortega!
<arvaro> bien sortega , tu q tal?
<sortega> bien también gracias
<sortega> arvaro, al final voy el 20, ya me confirmaron todo
<arvaro> wuena sortega
<pedro_> sortega: weeena !
<pedro_> fabio: robate vinoo!
<fabio> ahora le tenemos solo vinagre
<pedro_> fabio: igual, pa las ensaladas :-P
<pedro_> hola Patriciologico
<Patriciologico> Hola pedro_
<bfamily> holas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-17
<ancelot> hi!
 * ancelot en la FLISOL, no hay nadie ... 
<fabio> hoy hay flisol?
<ancelot> chicos venga a la FLISOL
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-18
<pedro_> wenas danielgc , que tal?
<danielgc> wena wena pedro_ aca bien gracias y tu como estas?
<pedro_> bien tambien!
<pedro_> como va el annual report?
<danielgc> pedro_ bien vamos en un 90%
<danielgc> falta el Budget y unas fotos
<pedro_> weena
<pedro_> zeus: miau
<pedro_> hola c3959
<zeus> pedro_: miau!
<fabio> hahahahahhaahaha -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EYCYsZU7SJY
<fabio> zeus, ^
<fabio> _pedro, ^
<bfamily> se viene la FLISOL el sabado : D
<ancelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-19
<ojos> Hola una consulta ?
<ElOtroCamilo> Consulte
<ojos> cuando sale la nueva version de Ubuntu
<ElOtroCamilo> Buenas noches.
<ElOtroCamilo> octubre
<ojos> Kius :D
<ojos> mm
<ElOtroCamilo> el .04 o .10 se refieren al mes en el que salen
<ElOtroCamilo> aunque siempre hay betas y todo eso.
<ElOtroCamilo> whois ChanServ
<ojos> osea el 13.04 sale este mes ?
<ElOtroCamilo> No lo sé, no uso mucho ubuntu, revisando la página oficial
<ojos> mira esto ke yo no entendi nada :)
<ojos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ElOtroCamilo> ok
<ElOtroCamilo> raring ringtail, 13.04 sale en abril del 2013
<ElOtroCamilo> sip
<ElOtroCamilo> 25 de abril según el wiki
<ElOtroCamilo> si es que viene una versión con gnome shell por defecto quizás lo instale
<ojos> a ok si ley por ay ke sila trae, pero la version 3.6
<ElOtroCamilo> ah?
<ojos> ke ubuntu trae gnome shell  3.6
<ElOtroCamilo> ah
<ElOtroCamilo> creo que ninguno, no sé
<ElOtroCamilo> creo que no
<ElOtroCamilo> fedora sigue con gnome, pero ubuntu usa unity por defcto
<ElOtroCamilo> Debian también, pero lo van a cambiar por xfce
<ElOtroCamilo> pero no es difícil de instalar
<ojos> tengo otro pc con Xubuntu y ese trae el Xfce
<ElOtroCamilo> sip
<danielgc> fabio ping
<fabio> danielgc, pong!
<danielgc> fabio, como estas de tiempo para hacer una breve descripción del Día GNOME en Ingles para agregarla al Annual Report? Ando pillado de tiempo y el lunes debo presentar el reporte para su revision final
<kamiloxnumetal> a
<ancelot> hi!
<fabio> danielgc, al correo te sirve?
<fabio> mira ^
<fabio> el ^
<fabio> correo ^
<fabio> ahora ^
<fabio> y ^
<fabio> me ^
<fabio> dices ^
<danielgc> fabio, excelente si me sirve, gracias
<danielgc> fabio, te llevare unos "regalitos" hahahahah
<fabio> he he he he he he he
<alvaro__> señores
<alvaro__> publique el programa de la flisol duoc de mañana
<alvaro__> donde 2 integrantes de ubuntu-cl daran charlas
<arvaro> lo puse en el grupo de facebook
<sortega> filete, ya tengo los pasajes listos para mañana
<sortega> :)
<arvaro> wuena
<ojos> Hola gente
<ojos> como andan?
<Desadaptao> hola ojos
<Desadaptao> hace tiempo que no entraba aca
<Desadaptao> parece que no habla nadie
<Desadaptao> XD
<Desadaptao> mierda ojos se fue y no me fije
<Desadaptao> cri cri
<Desadaptao> bot?
<Desadaptao> :S
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-20
<ojos> gente consulta ke ay de sierto ke no se puede instalar win8 con linuz
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-21
<varaya> hola
<ojos> buenos dias
#ubuntu-cl 2014-04-17
<norman> hola a todos :D
#ubuntu-cl 2014-04-18
<Mider> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2016-04-20
<julio_verne> hola
<julio_verne> como estan
#ubuntu-cl 2016-04-23
<josegatica> hey, hola a tod@s
#ubuntu-cl 2016-04-24
<josegatica> Hola a tod@s. ¿es idea mía o la web de Ubuntu está super desactualizada?
<josegatica> ¿Hay gente efectivamente trabajando para Ubuntu en Chile?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-04-19
<[AdmiN]>  hola buenas tardes !!! hace mucho que no conectaba a IRC ... Saludos a tod@s
#ubuntu-cl 2019-04-21
<cmdazh> hola?
